# Want to learn-



## SVSnap (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey all, 
I'm new to forums, but just poking around here I can tell there is an amazing amount of info available and I hope to learn lots.

Long time sailor, used to race buoys and offshore for other people. Now I'm very much owned by a Catalina 30. I have long term coastal cruising dreams for this boat and offshore cruising dreams for another (preferably aluminum) boat. 

My main objective is to continue to learn how to be a SAFE and smart sailor and a competent boat owner. Currently in flight school for the U.S. Coast Guard hoping to be a rescue pilot someday.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Hunter. I must warn you though, that name will generate a lot of jokes among the Hunter critics.

_Currently at 25 03 36 N 80 27 06 W_


----------



## SVSnap (Mar 5, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

I'm quite used to it by now, but thanks for the warning


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Coastie! We appreciate the job you guys do!!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Good of you to join us. Question, why didn't you race girls.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

SimonV said:


> Good of you to join us. Question, why didn't you race girls.


Two words: Lipstick Jungle..


----------

